# Time for a change!



## bumble (May 28, 2005)

Hi, I'm Sheila, and I'm allowed to live in the house with Pauline, the 11- or 12-year-old calico, 2- or 3-year old Harry (I was going to go to a Harry Potter symposium in Florida, but I decided to get a cat instead. Saved me airfare. And I love him.) and Paddy the pug. I've been spending alot of time lately on pug forums, and I thought it was time for a change!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hey welcome to the forums


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You have a wise pug!! (Letting the cats have their day) :lol:


----------



## bumble (May 28, 2005)

My pug is not as wise as he is chicken! He walked into my house for the first time, the cats said, "We're in charge; we were here first." He said, "Yessur yessur what ever you say sir." And there's been no problem, ever!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum. I love that laid back attitude of your Pug, of course cats are royalty though :!:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Sheila!! I know several people who have cats and pugs, they must be a good match.


----------



## Liis (May 28, 2005)

Welcome Sheila!  

I love pugs


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and the fur kids! I am donna proudly owned by 3 silly babys!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome Shiela. Cant wait to see pictures of 
your kitty and pug!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Welcome Sheila!! 
Can't wait to see pics of the group!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Sheila! I'm glad you've joined us! There are some great people with great ideas here. Enjoy!


----------

